# RIP m0n0wall



## Oko (Feb 17, 2015)

One of original great FreeBSD distros has died in age of 12. RIP m0n0wall.

http://m0n0.ch/wall/end_announcement.php


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 17, 2015)

They gave a nice plug in there for OPNsense too.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 24, 2015)

m0n0wall used ipf back in the days and ipfw for bandwidth shaping. I'm not sure if that's the case today.
//Danne


----------



## kpa (Feb 24, 2015)

I think it used IPFilter exclusively. IPFilter is still in the source tree of 11-CURRENT but it hasn't been particularly well maintained compared to the other two firewalls and it's possible it gets axed if an update to the kernel breaks it and there's no one willing to fix it.


----------



## stormbyte (Mar 3, 2015)

Bad to see such project RIP as m0n0wall has served as the seed for several other open source projects like pfSense...
M.Kasper & the community members, you did an excellent work during these 12y


----------

